# How come andre lietaer bloodlines is not popular in pigeon racing?



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

Andre Lietaer is one of the best pigeon fanciers in history, how come his pigeons are not popular, to learn more about lietaer go to this website http://www.andre-lietaer.be/


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

I bet he does'nt have any trouble selling birds....


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

toilco said:


> Andre Lietaer is one of the best pigeon fanciers in history, how come his pigeons are not popular, to learn more about lietaer go to this website http://www.andre-lietaer.be/



I don't know....what makes you say his pigeons are not "popular" ? Why would any breeder wish to see his particular bloodline become "popular" ? How does one define "popular" ? There are many thousands of strains, why do some become "popular" while others...maybe better strains, are never heard of ?

In the USA, when a breed of dog becomes "popular" it normally means the breed has become part of a "fad", and everybody and his brother is breeding them, and shortly thereafter all kinds of poorly bred animals find their way to the various dog pounds. 

In the USA when a particular strain of racing pigeons becomes "Popular" it means that offspring of some star racers are being displayed on the covers of the racing magazine, and for a brief period of time, everyone and his brother is attempting to inbreed the offspring. The result in time, is pretty much the same as when a dog breed becomes popular. Pretty soon, 2nd or 3rd generation offspring, have declined to such a level, that the original founder of the strain would not recognize the birds which are claimed to be descended from his. Then some "expert" may claim the entire strain is no longer any good, and then they fall off the pages of the magazines and never really heard from again. 

Then you have strains, many decades or a century after the orginal breeder has died, which has developed a cult like following, and the pigeons are still being named named after him ? Go figure....


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

toilco said:


> Andre Lietaer is one of the best pigeon fanciers in history, how come his pigeons are not popular, to learn more about lietaer go to this website http://www.andre-lietaer.be/


When all is said and done, it comes down to marketing.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> When all is said and done, it comes down to marketing.


I think that this has a big part to it. Having good birds and a website to market them.


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

This guys page link in on the front page on pipa. Maybe it's just not hot enough or people have his line and don't want to let anyone know. European flyers don't like pigeon merchants with money. Not saying that he is but that's just how they are.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

It would be analygous to the most beautiful girl or your best match for marriage. If you never came in contact to that person the match would never have been made. Think of where people learn about pigeons in the US. From those that publish what they have. Those who pay for advertising. I am sure in Belg, NL, and the US there are very fine birds. In many cases the best birds have never been flown. A good place to find fanciers that fly under the advertising radar would be the race results on Pipa.be. Many a good fancier in these countries may not be well know here. The greats don't want you to know where they go for birds, Ganus does not want you to know, because from these fanciers you can get the same thing at half the price. You can cut out the middle man. In pedigress of the great pigeons you will many times see lesser names. A great example is that our club has about four guys that can win on any given day. Most fly very good birds off imports or off big name pigeons. All it takes is a phone call and a $100 bill and you will have good if not great birds in your loft. The lovely may be living next door or down the road or in the next town.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I took a look at the webpage. I see one big flaw in the page that will steer the Americans away. He does not have pedigrees for his birds. He only posts race results and good ones at that. I also think he is in the longer distance races. I am sure he is quite popular in his own area. He has to be because he beats the pants off of them.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've never even heard of him.


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I've never even heard of him.


pigeon fanciers in the Philippines knows him, im curious coz when i type his name in pigeon talk i never found any topics about him, so i thought he is not popular.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

After looking at his site, I have heard of some of his birds, but the guy's name just didn't ring a bell. I guess most of us are more concerned with good fanciers in the US, since most of us can't import any birds.


Those who can import birds, are people like Ganus, for example. Once he gets his hands on an import, it's name is usually changed and it becomes a Ganus bird. It's previous identity is overwhelmed.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

We have a few guys in the club that import birds. Ken Easley for example. I do not think it is that difficult as long as you have the bucks. Warren has imported birds also. Just takes money and quarantine time.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

hillfamilyloft said:


> We have a few guys in the club that import birds. Ken Easley for example. I do not think it is that difficult as long as you have the bucks. Warren has imported birds also. Just takes money and quarantine time.


You are correct, not hard to do at all. All you need is to know the right people, and have some money. The last three I imported this year from a realative unknown fancier, cost several hundred US dollars each to process, and about six weeks to get them through the system.


----------

